

Siri What Happened in Tiananmen Square? - azazo
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/19/siri-what-happened-at-tiananmen-square-in-1989/

======
waiwai933
I'm pretty sure Siri would react similarly if you asked it about 9/11 or
D-Day. It's a helpful personal assistant, not an encyclopedia, and I haven't
seen any Apple ads mentioning that you can ask it about specific events in
history.

The directions thing is curious, I'll give you that, but then again, it might
just be because of the dev beta.

~~~
chrisgaraffa
I just tried this on my iPhone (iOS 5). You are correct about the date.

"Siri, what happened on September 11, 2001?" "You don't have anything on your
calendar on Sep 11, 2001."

"Siri, what happened on 9/11?" "You have a couple of meetings for September
11, 2012"

I wasn't able to think of a close analogy for the directions to test,
unfortunately.

------
JackpotDen
What happens when you ask the tiananmen square questions outside china?

